# virtualbox-ose - fatal crash exit code 1 (0x1)



## Mauro_Eldritch (Nov 29, 2014)

Good night.

I'm having an issue with emulators/virtualbox-ose. Some days ago I was still using version 4.3.12 (if I recall correctly) and decided to upgrade to 4.3.18. Until then everything was working fine, but after the upgrade every single machine started to fail with:


```
(Translated from spanish)
Failed to open a new session for virtual machine Plutonio

The virtual machine '(MyVM)' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1).

Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Component: Machine

Interface: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
```

Looking at other forums and the bug tracking system for vbox, I couldn't find a real solution and most comments point out to downgrade. Today I found an update and applied it, same results. Now I'm running 4.3.20, the error persists.

Has somebody experienced the same? Can I just downgrade back to the working version? If possible, how?

Thanks in advance.


----------

